# Trinity Valley/Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA) 3/13-3/14



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Trinity Valley/Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA)
Saturday, March 13, 2010 - Sunday, March 14, 2010
Location: Livingston Fairgrounds

The Trinity Valley APBTC and Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA) join together to hold 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Livingston Fairgrounds in Livingston, LA. For more information please call Jean 225-567-5120, JoAnn 936-258-8490 or Doris 225-665-0314


Register For This Event Cutoff Date: 3/7/2010


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am soooo gonna be at this show


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope to make it. Without the beasties though.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am working on going....now to get Jesse in shape for it. It will be our first show (both to attend and compete) is this a good idea, or should I go by myself and bring him to the next, there seem to be so few near the Houston, TX area....

I show Dairy Goats and when I went to my first show I wished I would have worn the solid white (show clothes) and brought a doe or two....it was soooo easy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Laugher I used to show lambs in highschool and sowing dog sis a bit easier, I would say bring him if you think he is ready, just remember to not be nervous, I know this is hard to do if ya need some help I will be there, let me know


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

So what would you suggest I do to make sure he is ready....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well it is an ADBA show so they want the dog to "stack" naturally, so there really isn't a wholel ot of hands on from either you or the judge, lol, they ask to see the teeth but that's it, just make sure he is clean and all shiny, have a good buckle collar and a four foot lead.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

awesome....he has a beautiful natural stack (when we are walking and he sees a squirrel or other fun thing!) He is a little chubby...with all the rain we have had our place is solid mud, so not a whole lot of running and too cold for swimming these last few weeks....We plan to start going on long walks, jogs and playing on the spring pole daily to get back in shape. He has always been a lean dog, but he is a little on the chubby side right now....nothing bad and probably what a UKC show would want (from what I have seen), but not an ADBA show...needs more muscle tone!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

there ya go then, yes get as much conditioning in as possible before the show, have ya tried him in UKC?? You can do both, now that would be cool to be CH in both, lol  Good luck girl, I look forward to meeting you and Jesse, I love his name btw, I am realted to Jesse James,


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome! have you seen the movie "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford"? I have heard Jesse's family has said it may not make him look like the hero from "American Outlaws" it is pretty accurate to who he was. 
So are you in TX or LA or no where near this show, just like to travel?


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I plan to go watch the UKC show in Hutto in January, but not taking Jesse to that one! UKC looks more uptight than ADBA...need to see if my nerves can handle ADBA before I try UKC!! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Laughter777 said:


> Awesome! have you seen the movie "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford"? I have heard Jesse's family has said it may not make him look like the hero from "American Outlaws" it is pretty accurate to who he was.
> So are you in TX or LA or no where near this show, just like to travel?


No I haven't seen that one yet but I will definately watch it, JJ is my 5th blood cousin on my father's side, He was my gret grandfather's second cousin and I know he was a great man but not someone to be looked up too, lol, and I live in Austin and I travel to the shows that are close, lol



Laughter777 said:


> I plan to go watch the UKC show in Hutto in January, but not taking Jesse to that one! UKC looks more uptight than ADBA...need to see if my nerves can handle ADBA before I try UKC!! lol


Oh when is that show I don't live but 30 minutes from Triple Crown, wonder if some other friends from up your way are coming down for that show?? ANd actually the UKC shows are pretty laid back, not as much as the ADBA, but still pretty relaxed, I haven't shown in UKC yet, but am thinking of registering my Phoebe with them to see what happens, but she is an ADBA dog thru and thru, lol. So if you come I will see you at the show in Hutto,


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Lets bump this.

How about a role call? Who is going for sure.

ME!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Plan on being there


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

1 week to go!!


Can't wait. I don't even have a dog enter either.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

well $*** looks like i am down to four dixie is going into heat just in time to miss this show and GA


----------

